# Topics > Robotics > Self-assembling and self-replication robots >  Self Replication project, Cornell Creative Machines Lab, Ithaca, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cornell Creative Machines Lab

creativemachineslab.com/self-replication.html

Team:

Viktor Zykov

Efstathios Mytilinaios

Bryant Adams

Hod Lipson

----------


## Airicist

Self-replicating blocks from Cornell University

Uploaded on Feb 2, 2009




> Researchers at Cornell University demonstrate a robotic system of block-modules that can self-replicate if new blocks are fed into the system. Research team: Viktor Zykov, Efstathios Mytilinaios, Bryant Adams, and Hod Lipson.

----------

